
Right to repair your devices under threat by apple - teslaberry
http://www.theverge.com/2016/6/8/11875096/right-to-repair-new-york-fair-repair-act
======
teslaberry
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eyidi2HaMY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eyidi2HaMY)

this unauthorized repairman explains how apple and others prevent people from
hacking/repairing devices, including both owners and pretty much anyone who is
not restricted legally by signing an authorization.

